# S1 From DWP



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, my wife and I are planning to move to Spain in June. We are not yet of retirement age and I was under the impression that the DWP was going to stop issuing S1 forms for people in our situation as of the end of March this year. Am I right in thinking that this deadline has been extended? I tried looking at the DWP website but can find no reference to this at all. Does anyone have a link they can post or at least point me in the right direction. Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello, my wife and I are planning to move to Spain in June. We are not yet of retirement age and I was under the impression that the DWP was going to stop issuing S1 forms for people in our situation as of the end of March this year. Am I right in thinking that this deadline has been extended? I tried looking at the DWP website but can find no reference to this at all. Does anyone have a link they can post or at least point me in the right direction. Many thanks


unfortunately, until you apply & are either issued one or not, you won't know if you're going to get one


it's true that they had planned to stop issuing them to non-pensioners at the end of last month & that there has been a delay, but it could all go through in the next day or two, or not for months - no-one knows - or at least no-one is telling

keep an eye on the forum - we usually know pretty much as soon as something happens!


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, does anyone know how you would go about applying for this? Like I said I looked on the DWP website but could find no reference.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kimnsim said:


> Thanks for the reply, does anyone know how you would go about applying for this? Like I said I looked on the DWP website but could find no reference.


... just phone them.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi my wife and i who are early retirees are moving to Spain at the end of June, we have both recently payed NI contributions,we were going to obtain private healthcare for ourselves and our 2 children aged 8 and 4, would both of us obtaining an S1 mean that we would still need to get private healthcare for our children?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Flavos said:


> Hi my wife and i who are early retirees are moving to Spain at the end of June, we have both recently payed NI contributions,we were going to obtain private healthcare for ourselves and our 2 children aged 8 and 4, would both of us obtaining an S1 mean that we would still need to get private healthcare for our children?


Phone DWP and check, don't rely on responses from forums! Things are changing all the time.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Flavos said:


> Hi my wife and i who are early retirees are moving to Spain at the end of June, we have both recently payed NI contributions,we were going to obtain private healthcare for ourselves and our 2 children aged 8 and 4, would both of us obtaining an S1 mean that we would still need to get private healthcare for our children?


if you get an S1 private healthcare would not be necessary until it runs out. After it does, you have the option in some regions of buying into the Spanish system for a lot less than the cost of private cover.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Will the 2 small children need private healthcare if my wife and i obtain S1,s?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Flavos said:


> Will the 2 small children need private healthcare if my wife and i obtain S1,s?


Not if they're under 16

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Flavos said:


> Hi my wife and i who are early retirees are moving to Spain at the end of June, we have both recently payed NI contributions,we were going to obtain private healthcare for ourselves and our 2 children aged 8 and 4, would both of us obtaining an S1 mean that we would still need to get private healthcare for our children?


If DWP are prepared to issue an S1 for you or your wife (depending on how much/many NI contributions you have made and for how long), you should get cover also for the spouse and children as "dependants" - you ask for S1 cover for them all.

This can be done over the telephone +44 191 2181999 or e-mail on [email protected] They are usually very good at responding.


----------



## norsef (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi
I've logged on to this site for quite some time and found it very informative and helpful. My wife and I moved to Spain, nr Velez Rubio, Almeria in Jan this yr. We both love it but have now experienced a problem. We are trying to register into the medical treatment system here but having problems re. Form S1. Logged onto ukgov site and told to phone the number listed which I have done for the last 2 days with no result only a continual engaged tone , tel. no 44 191 218 7777. can anyone offer any alternative tel. no or contact? I would be very grateful for any info. 
Thanks
Norsef


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

norsef said:


> Hi
> I've logged on to this site for quite some time and found it very informative and helpful. My wife and I moved to Spain, nr Velez Rubio, Almeria in Jan this yr. We both love it but have now experienced a problem. We are trying to register into the medical treatment system here but having problems re. Form S1. Logged onto ukgov site and told to phone the number listed which I have done for the last 2 days with no result only a continual engaged tone , tel. no 44 191 218 7777. can anyone offer any alternative tel. no or contact? I would be very grateful for any info.
> Thanks
> Norsef


Try: +44 191 2181999 or e-mail on [email protected]


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------

